# Large Borbonius Anthias - Things seen at R2O.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

This colourful guy is the size of a deck of cards. No bladder issues and swimming upright. Currently active; eating frozen and flakes. Has been in the fish system with NO additional fish added to the system for almost 2 weeks now. $200 Firm

If no one takes him this weekend.....I will find a home for him easily. 

Good Hunting Everyone.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

As always Red, thanks for helping our community 

Beautiful fish but your hand is quite wrinkly


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Bullet said:


> As always Red, thanks for helping our community
> 
> Beautiful fish but your hand is quite wrinkly


Not wrinkley, more like fish friendly .

Nice Borb Red i'd snap him up but you know I Dont buy Borbs big as my IPhone


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

.....Women like soft hands.....  D'oh!


----------

